# Pellet prices in Maritimes Canada



## kobalt (Aug 12, 2009)

Just curious as the prices that Maritimers are getting quoted on pellets this season. i am undeceided as to weather I will burn any pellets this year if oil prices stay low. The savings were only minimal last year and if pellet prices continue to rise it would not be worth the effort. Maybe Canadian Tire will run a good special on the Ligentics like they did last year at 4.99. If so I will load up.

Kobalt


----------



## Amaralluis (Aug 13, 2009)

Here in NB last I checked Home Depot was $6.49 and Kent $6.79 plus tax of course.
I have not bought any and if they dont lower those prices I will heat my place on electricity.


----------



## pete324rocket (Aug 14, 2009)

I just heard of a new mill opening up near fredericton....hopefully there will be a glut on the market this year....there has to be after the scare is over......and the mills are idle with too much stock


----------



## peirhead (Aug 19, 2009)

Home Depot is 6.49 per bag on PEI but we only pay GST of 5% no other tax on home heating fuels,


----------



## kobalt (Aug 19, 2009)

That is about $325.00 per ton which seems expensive. I paid 5.79 last year from metro delivered and in my garage with a pallet jack. If we all hold out and let the sellers panic we might just get a better price.

Kobalt


----------



## kobalt (Aug 24, 2009)

The Home Hardware in Rustico has a special of 5.99 on Eastern Embers. Good price and was a great product ast year. This year who knows.


----------



## imacman (Aug 24, 2009)

kobalt said:
			
		

> The Home Hardware in Rustico has a special of 5.99 on Eastern Embers. Good price and was a great product ast year......



I may be way off here, as I don't live in your area,  but considering that I can get pellets at $275/ton or less in NEW YORK (highest prices on most everything in the USA), I think that price of $299.50 on Eastern Embers seems high.....IMO.


----------



## ShaneR34 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm in Moncton, and just paid for ours this morning.  I'm not too happy about it, but we decided to go ahead with it anyway.

We paid $5.99 for 210 bags plus a crazy charge of $120 for delivery. This was at Maritime Fireplaces.  We probably could have purchased else where with a much better delivery charge (we paid $45 from home hardware last year), but the increased price per bag would have evened everything out--six of one; half a dozen of the other.

I was on the verge of forgetting about pellets this year and going with electricity, but as we do enjoy pellets we're willing to pay a little bit of a premium to use them.  Cost of electric vs pellets isn't the only consideration for us.  Problem is, we don't know how much it really costs to heat this house by electric.  We purchased this house last year at this time and it came with a pellet stove, so that's what we used.

Anyway, we already decided if the prices go up even a cent next year, we're done. 

Prices need to come down in this region.  I haven't been on this forum since the end of last season, so I haven't been keeping up things and was a little surprised they didn't come down a little for this season. We were talking to someone out west and he was paying 3.99 per bag


----------



## imacman (Aug 24, 2009)

ShaneR34 said:
			
		

> ......We paid $5.99 for 210 bags plus a crazy charge of $120 for delivery. This was at Maritime Fireplaces.  We probably could have purchased else where with a much better delivery charge (we paid $45 from home hardware last year), but the increased price per bag would have evened everything out--six of one; half a dozen of the other.
> 
> I was on the verge of forgetting about pellets this year and going with electricity, but as we do enjoy pellets we're willing to pay a little bit of a premium to use them.  Cost of electric vs pellets isn't the only consideration for us.  Problem is, we don't know how much it really costs to heat this house by electric.  We purchased this house last year at this time and it came with a pellet stove, so that's what we used........



Shane, even at the outlandish price that you ended-up paying of $328/ton, unless your electric costs you less than .09/kwh, the pellets are still cheaper per million BTU.


----------



## ShaneR34 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, I had a look at some of the calculators when we were deciding.  Our electric is actually right at .09/Kwh, so we're right on the verge.  I would like to have some empirical data for this house, however.  If the price of pellets goes any higher, I'll be getting it then


----------



## imacman (Aug 24, 2009)

ShaneR34 said:
			
		

> .....I would like to have some empirical data for this house, however......



It may be different with your electric company, but when I bought my house, I called and asked about previous electric usage.....they sent me the electric usage for the past year.  You might try calling yours to see if they'll give that info to you.....would go a long way toward understanding your heating needs.


----------



## kobalt (Aug 30, 2009)

For all you PE Islanders Petes Hearth and Stove in Kensington has Eastern Embers on at $5.75 per bag with taxes in. Got 2 pallets of them today. Can't beat that price.

Kobalt


----------



## pete324rocket (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats a reasonable price.Hopefully some of the others will follow suit. Remember last year when greed pushed some people to charge 8, 9 even 10 dollars for a bag of pellets?


----------



## kobalt (Aug 31, 2009)

The place where I bought them last year is charging $6.68 per bag plus taxes.


----------



## pete324rocket (Aug 31, 2009)

And how do they justify the price when the economy is in a huge slump and the price of oil is very low and the cost of making pellets is cheaper than it used to be-or at least when pellets went for 4 dollars a bag?   Greed.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 1, 2009)

I see Canadian Tire has changed pellet brands this year they had Lignetics last year and I see they have gone to Firemaster for $6.99 (what a rip off) a bag this year. Has anyone heard of Firemaster?


----------



## kobalt (Sep 1, 2009)

I never heard tell of firemaster. I tried a bag of Ligentics but I found them very dirty.


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 1, 2009)

do a search on Firemaster....no-one has anything good to say. I hope it is a regional choice.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah I did a search found both good and bad reviews just more bad than good. Strange it is a product of Western Canada (British Columbia) being shipped all the way across the country but I have not seen nor heard tell of where I can buy Granules LG in southern New Brunswick a product of Quebec one province over. Go figure.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 3, 2009)

Home Hardware in Hampton NB has Eastern Embers for $5.99 a bag when you purchase them by the pallet. Picked up 2 more pallets


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 3, 2009)

I suppose ,but they used to be 5.49 by the pallet not so long ago.


----------



## Amaralluis (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Johny for the heads up on that sale.
I guess I will have to get my stock asap.

This is absurd, prices should not be this high.

Does anyone know what the costs (fees) would be to go get them in Maine at the border/customs??
With prices so low in Maine it might be worth renting a truck and get them in Maine, unless customs dings us badly.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure what the customs duty would be on it. I even looked at Pelletsales.com to see what it would cost to buy thru them if I was willing to buy" 24 pallets" I would be able to get it thru them delivered and all. 
But I'm like you why are the prices so high but I really don't want to wait too long before buying them in case they jack up the prices or there is another shortage.


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 6, 2009)

I emailed robert jones -the gas guru to look into it,but no reply yet.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Sep 7, 2009)

Can anyone comment on Comfy Cozy pellets?....I just purchased 10 bags to try from Kents in Fredericton for $5.99 a bag while I was in that neck of the woods visiting my son....I forgot to ask what the price per ton would be....If these pellets are any good I may purchase a ton next time I'm up that why and haul a trailer load home....


----------



## ShaneR34 (Sep 7, 2009)

I tired 20 bags of Comfy Cozy last year while we were waiting for our main order of Eastern Embers.  I did not like them.  They seemed to burn cooler and dirtier than the Eastern Embers.  There also seemed to be longer pellets (My auger didn't handle them as well).

All you can really do is burn them and see how you and your stove get on.  ;-)

Do a search in this forum to...I seem to recall reading some posts on Comfy Cozy last season...


----------



## Liar1_97 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Shane for the honest feedback....I was just surfing and I have to agree after the Lignetics the Eastern Embers were my main choice of burn but it isn't looking good by the looks of this link for us fellas in New Brunswick....

http://www.ujr.ca/EN/Eastern_Embers.htm


----------



## ShaneR34 (Sep 7, 2009)

I think that's just for that particular retailer? 

I'm not sure of what the shortage looks like this season, but I have my 3 pallets of Eastern Embers all "comfy cozy" in my garage LOL.  When I purchased from Maritime Fireplaces here in Moncton a couple of weeks back, I didn't here any talk of shortage.

But, I wasn't waiting like I did last year...put my order in mid-september, received end of November.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Sep 7, 2009)

[quote author="ShaneR34" date="1252299335"]I think that's just for that particular retailer? 

I hope your right.....bad enough paying top dollar for good pellets let alone paying it for the inferior ones but seems like that is all that there is available lately around these parts.....I checked out Canadian Tire last week in Saint John and all they were carrying was the Maine Wood pellets for $6.99 per bag, word is that they have improved on there quality but it will be my last choice especially at that price....


----------



## MarcRobichaud (Sep 7, 2009)

Firestarter - Thanks to the link to our website.  http://www.ujr.ca/EN/eastern_embers.htm

As a retailer selling Eastern Embers, I am still of the opinion that demand exceeds supply, although not as bad as last year.  Even last year, at the height of the pellet shortage, consumers were still buying pellet stoves.  In October and November 2008, a two month wait period for periods was not unlikely.  

It should be noted that there is a massive increase in capacity on the market.  We are seeing the introduction of new mills, and of pellets being trucked in from Maine.  Shaw has also increased its production of Eastern Embers pellets. (although our costs as a retailer have increased considerably from where they were a few years ago to cover their increased cost of raw materials.) 

We are also seeing more retailers that have shifted their stock orders to the summer months anticipating that customers who had to wait several months for pellets last year would be proactive and buy before the season started. While a few did, the vast majority of pellet users are seemingly only coming to the market now at the first of September.  This means that a number of retailers actually have an inventory accumulated at the moment.  Having this inventory on the ground means that we likely will not see the delays and wait times that we experienced in 2008.  

Pricing has gone down slightly from the high point of last winter.  We saw as high as $6.99 per bag in our area.  This year $5.99 per bag seems to the market price for southern Nova Scotia. Pricing as you get closer to the center of the province may be a bit cheaper as Shaw has graduated pricing with dealers who are farther away having to cover more in shipping charges. I think demand will be sufficient enough for dealers to stick to their pricing and that we likely will not see a decline in overall market pricing.  The few dealers that may discount cheaper will see their stock bought up rather quickly, and those that don't will still likely sell all at their market prices anyway. 

My advice - if you have a pellet stove - buy your pellets now and not in October or November.  At the very least, call and get your orders in the system so that the stores can set some aside for you. And don't be surprised if in December there are still pellet supply issues. 

If anyone is in southern Nova Scotia (Annapolis, Digby, Yarmouth, Shelburne area), and interested in Eastern Embers wood pellets or has any questions, check our website and let me know.  For the moment, we are still limiting our pellet sales to our immediate area and are still not shipping out of province.


----------



## donbryce (Sep 8, 2009)

Liar1_97 said:
			
		

> Can anyone comment on Comfy Cozy pellets?....I just purchased 10 bags to try from Kents in Fredericton for $5.99 a bag while I was in that neck of the woods visiting my son....I forgot to ask what the price per ton would be....If these pellets are any good I may purchase a ton next time I'm up that why and haul a trailer load home....


We burned those last winter (Kent), and compared to Lignetics (Crappy Tire), they don't give as much heat and burn quite dirty IMO. We tried Eastern Embers (Home Hardware) and found them to be on par with Lignetics, cleaner and more heat. So this season, I have about 20 bags of Lignetics and 50 of Eastern Embers. The real sad part of this is that Comfy Cosy are manufactured right here in Fredericton, but Kent has jacked the price up to what Canadian Tire used to sell from a plant in Oregon! Save your $ and avoid Comfy Cosy.


----------



## kobalt (Sep 8, 2009)

I tried a few bags last year and found them very dirty and not as much heat as the Eastern Embers.


----------



## x96mnn (Sep 9, 2009)

Ordered 3 pallets today from Central Supplies which is about 4.5 tons and I got it for $5.69 a bag. Total with tax and delivery was $1375 which works out to be 327.00 a ton tax in delivered, in US dollars about $300.00.

I will also get an 8% rebate off the total from the gov for using alternative energy to heat the home.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks donbryce and kobalt for your reply.....sounds like I'll be glad that I only purchased the 10 bags :-S ......x96mnn what brand of pellet did you purchase?


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 9, 2009)

So what's up with the 8% rebate? How did you get that? or is that the home improvement rebate


----------



## Amaralluis (Sep 9, 2009)

I could live with $5.69/bag here in NB.

Called Home Hardware and they gave me $431 per pallete (70 bags) delivery included (makes it $6.16/bag) + taxes.


----------



## x96mnn (Sep 9, 2009)

They are Eastern Amber made by Shaw, very happy with how they burnt last year.

8% rebate is available for a variety of environmentally preferred heating methods in the province of Nova Scotia. The rebate form for me is at the Wood Stove section at Central's. I received it the last two years. THey still had forms there and I took one so I assmue they were for this year and the rebate is still valid.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Sep 9, 2009)

If anybody is close to the Moncton area I see their is an add stating this...

Quote....as it won't let me post link direct... :roll: 




Wood Pellets for Sale
Price: $5.99  Ad ID: 145305343
  Visits: 88   
Address: Moncton, NB 
Date Listed: 28-Jul-09 
 Eastern Embers Wood Pellets for Sale. Priced by the pallet. $6.39 by the bag. These are located in Sackville NB. Call 506-536-3002 for more information. 

Probably as good a price for a quality product that one will find.... I also see a manufacturer in Bridgewater NS is selling pellets for $4.50 a bag..... :wow: doesn't say what brand though...


----------



## kobalt (Sep 9, 2009)

As I posted earlier stove dealer in Kensington PEI is selling Eastern Embers at 5.48 per bag plus 5% GST which comes to 5.75 per bag. He tells me that will be his price all winter. You do have to call ahead though to make sure that he has them in stock. He toldme that he hopes to sell them even cheaper next winter


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 9, 2009)

just for general info for the moncton area,riverview home hardware(downeys) have their own brand (Trueburn)using their own pellet mill purchased from the pellet milll manufacturer in Nackawik and the bags sell for 5.49 or maybe 5.29 ,I can't recall, but the bags are only 33 lbs. Haven't tried them yet but am leaning towards trying them,they are a hardwood and softwood blend. Who knows,if they burn super hot, then the price difference won't mean as much. i think they have lots.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 9, 2009)

Strange how the prices in the states has really dropped for pellets. Here the prices have gone up or just barely stayed the same. Not really sure why that is. Price gouging maybe I'm not sure at this point


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 9, 2009)

I have found a source for eastern embers for under 6 bucks a bag by the pallet but you have to take them when they land. message me for the source,might cause friction if I post it.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Sep 9, 2009)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> just for general info for the moncton area,riverview home hardware(downeys) have their own brand (Trueburn)using their own pellet mill purchased from the pellet milll manufacturer in Nackawik and the bags sell for 5.49 or maybe 5.29 ,I can't recall, but the bags are only 33 lbs. Haven't tried them yet but am leaning towards trying them,they are a hardwood and softwood blend. Who knows,if they burn super hot, then the price difference won't mean as much. i think they have lots.



I am the first Pete to support local business's but at $5.49 a bag @ 33lbs still works out to be $6.65 a bag @40lbs...a little steep after you add taxes compared to the $5.99 @ 40 lbs at some places....


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 9, 2009)

It might be 5.29 per bag or whatever works out to the same price as eastern embers @ 6.49 a bag I think,or thats what they told me,I didn't do the math. All in all ,the price still sucks,and one has to wonder what to do. Just for the record,the sale that crappy tire had on pellets last year for 4.99 a bag was at the end of October.....


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 11, 2009)

Canadian Tire in Moncton has athens pellets -hardwood -from Maine for 5.99 a bag till the 15th or 17th ,can't remember. have not tried them yet.


----------



## kobalt (Sep 12, 2009)

Any of the hardwood pellets hat I tried so far I found very dirty with alot of ash.


----------



## kobalt (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone in the Maritimes light the pellet stove up yet?


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes ran it a couple of weekends ago when it was raining and cool out.....it was one of those "get the chill outburns".....but we have had some cool nights here lately and yes it has crossed my mind


----------



## ShaneR34 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sure have 

Other then test burns, I've had it going about 3 times  to "get the chill out".  By looks of the forecast this week, I probably will again.


----------



## fedtime (Sep 16, 2009)

Prices are very high this year, and I'm told to expect them to go even higher in Nova Scotia, hitting perhaps $6.99 per bag.  I was told a new plant in the valley area should be up and running this fall.  Perhaps a little more competition is needed to bring the prices down.  

Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## Amaralluis (Sep 16, 2009)

Dont keep your hopes too high.
Competition in Canada means selling for the same high price as everybody else.
Pellets are starting to be the biggest flop imo. Greed is killing this industry.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 17, 2009)

Did you guys read where JD Irving is looking to build a pellet plant in Saint-Leonard.....producing 52,000 tonnes a year


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 17, 2009)

I was wondering when they would jump in the game. They usually like to play hard when they do. Hard to know what it will mean for the rest of us. At least they will make a quality product...I would think.

Here is a link to an article on the matter. It echos what government has been saying about using our resources to make pellets,that it makes more sense to make strand board or something like that ,in terms of added value and jobs ,but they ignore the benefits that would come from ordinary citizens if they could heat their house for a reasonable cost,less pollution,less electricity burned,and less urgency to build billion dollar power plants that we pay for in our taxes for years and years....and years.

http://nbbusinessjournal.canadaeast.com/journal/article/794464


----------



## kobalt (Sep 20, 2009)

Lit the stove up for the first time this morning to take the hill out of the house.


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 20, 2009)

kobalt ,this is a good thread....hope to keep it going


----------



## samandlillie (Sep 20, 2009)

Pellet Prices at $7.00 per bag and 20% going up the chimney(that's $1.40 up the chimney),my pellet stove will only be in use in an emergency(have generator).I installed a mini split heat pump(18,ooo BTU) last Dec. and did not burn any pellets.The extra electricity cost for Jan. and Feb. was 30 Kwh per day,@ 12 cents per Kwh ,that is $3.60 per day instead of 2 bags ($15.00). The new heat pumps are 100% to 500% efficient depending on outside temperature.Yes ,they even work well here in Nova Scotia.I had been a pellet burner for for 14 years(12 years Whitfield Adv. 2 years Harman XXV). Prospective pelletstove buyers, do your research.
Wayne
Falmouth
Nova Scotia


----------



## slls (Sep 20, 2009)

Just curious, what did the heat pump cost you?


----------



## samandlillie (Sep 20, 2009)

The heat pump cost about the same as the Harman XXV two years ago,slightly over $4000.(Fujitsu). There are cheaper units out there(Senville,etc) for $2500,my brother bought one.In addition to the heating, you get air condition in summer and air filtration.Yes, I am as warm as with the pellet stove, and instead of sending $1.50 per bag up the chimney ,the indoor unit recirculates from the ceiling dowm to the floor. NO MORE PELLET SHORTAGES FOR ME.
Wayne


----------



## Amaralluis (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree, it looks like heat pumps are the solution for heating.
Add to that an windmill that could generate those 30kw/day and you dont depend on anyone else to warm your house.

When I bought my pellet stove I was looking for an alternative to greedy industries (oil/gas/electricity).
I thought, pellets are made of waste wood and its renewable and almost four years ago, prices were reasonable ($3.70/bag).
I never expected that it would double in such a short amount of time and it just keeps going up.
What irks me the most is that I am hearing the same excuses to justify the high prices as the oil companies.
Its freaking wood waste we are talking about here, not some liquid that is becoming rarer to get to.
After 4 years I am ready to get out of pellets and move to a heat pump system with the addition of a windmill, I dont want to have to put up with excuses to charge me more and more.


----------



## samandlillie (Sep 20, 2009)

One last thing to mention reg. heat pumps,like everything else,you get what you pay for!!.You can buy some for $800.00 on line but they have weak compressors, have a SEER of 12 or 13, they will not work in northern climates. My Fujitsu,12,000BTU(18000BTU heat) has a SEER of 20 and is energy star compliant.
Wayne in Nova Scotia


----------



## Amaralluis (Sep 20, 2009)

Saman How does your unit work? Is it outside?
I thought heat pumps extracted heat from the ground, but I guess this is new stuff?
Is your unit good enough to heat the house?


----------



## samandlillie (Sep 20, 2009)

The mini split heat pump is an air source heat pump,it consists of two units, one outside and one inside.They come in various sizes-9000 BTU and up.Do a google on Fujitsu mini split heat pumps.


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 21, 2009)

yes I made a mistake in selecting a pellet stove but was pressured. I am mad at myself because the government was offering up thousands to pay for it as well.


----------



## fedtime (Sep 21, 2009)

Just curious, fellow Maritimers - what are the pellet prices in New Brunswick?  I know Cozy is based in Fredericton, but don't know much about them.

Here in Nova Scotia, the most common brand is probably Eastern Embers (Shaw Group), and you are hard pressed to find them at less than $6.00 per 40 lb bag.  Rona had LG until last spring, but that source dried up from what they tell me due to high demand.


----------



## Amaralluis (Sep 22, 2009)

Here in NB, they tried to sell it for $6.99 both Comfy Cozy and Shaw and whatever brand Canadian Tire sells. But Home Depot had a sale a couple weeks ago $5.99/bag with the condition of buying a pallete (70 bags). I bought three pallets (got free shipping with it, which was weird).

So yeah $6.99 seems to be the current price and I am scared what the prices are going to be next year... I will look into getting a heat pump this year and take advantage of the tax credit for renovations...


----------



## ShaneR34 (Sep 22, 2009)

I paid 5.99/bag for Eastern Embers in Moncton (Maritime Fireplaces).  It was the cheapest at the time.  However, if Home Depot at that sale here with free shipping, I'm gonna be ticked as the delivery charge I paid was ridiculous: $120.00. I paid $40 for delivery last year from Home Hardware.

I have a feeling this is going to be our last year with pellets.  I don't see the prices moving back down for quite some time if at all.


----------



## kobalt (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree that this may be the last year for pellets for me as well. Unless oil prices go up alot the pellets may just get to expensive to burn.


----------



## Amaralluis (Sep 24, 2009)

Its no wonder pellet mills are starting to pop up all over the place.
They realized how much gouging they can get away with wood scraps and now they want a piece of the action.


----------



## kobalt (Sep 26, 2009)

If oil prices stay where they are pellet prices will have to come down s well. I for one will use a little more oil this winter and save my expensive pellets until next year.


----------



## Amaralluis (Sep 26, 2009)

samandlillie said:
			
		

> The heat pump cost about the same as the Harman XXV two years ago,slightly over $4000.(Fujitsu). There are cheaper units out there(Senville,etc) for $2500,my brother bought one.In addition to the heating, you get air condition in summer and air filtration.Yes, I am as warm as with the pellet stove, and instead of sending $1.50 per bag up the chimney ,the indoor unit recirculates from the ceiling dowm to the floor. NO MORE PELLET SHORTAGES FOR ME.
> Wayne



Samandlilie hows does your brother like the Senville unit? Around here the Senville costs $2999 installed and the fujitsu 14000btu is 4999 installed. Quite a difference in price.
What size home does your brother have and how often did he have to resort to backup heating this past winter?
I need to get as much info as I can as I am not sure its worth the difference to invest in the Fujutsi compared to the Senville.


----------



## samandlillie (Sep 27, 2009)

My brother installed his unit in April, so a winter review is not possible. I think that the senville unit will not work as well as the Fujitsu at lower temperatures, just a guess, but that was info. given to me by an installer.I installed my unit in Dec. and when he was visiting, he was so impressed , he wanted one.Actually , I sold him my 12 year old Whitfield 3 years ago.Then ,pellets went to $6.49 if you could find them, we said to heck with pellets.If you check the seer of each unit, fujitsu is 20 and Senville is 15,that is approx. 30% difference. I have saved over $1000. in one heating season. For example, compared to the last three years,only Dec.and Jan. did I see an increase(30Kwh per day) in Electricity. March and April was very little increase(higher effic.).Remember, I live in Nova Scotia,so if you are more southern, that is even better. Sometimes generic items are as good, but in this case, my brother and I will have to wait for another winter.He took the 15 year old Whitfield pellet stove out, I said wait for another winter, I guess time will tell. Wayne


----------



## Amaralluis (Sep 27, 2009)

I am in NB near Sussex, so not much Southern than you. 

I totally agree with you about the pellets, its time to get out of it. This industry cant be more trusted than the oil companies.
The seer (dont know what it is) is 14.5 according to the specs and it delivers 13650 heating btus.
I called another installer and he is supposed to come over my place to look what at the house and give me quotes but I am looking at $4500 installed.


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Sep 27, 2009)

Gooday Fellow Easterners, Here in Woodstock,NB Pellet prices are about same as last year at $6.25/Bag for the LG's Best pellet on the Market in my opinion.But Rona stores in Edmonston are selling LG-Granules for $5.49/Bag by the pallet,and Weibs Hardware in Centerville NB are selling same Pellets for $5.79/Bag Regular price,he said all the Home Hardwares made a deal with LG a month ago to sell there Product over the Eastern Embers(which i hate BTW).Another alternative is Devon Lumber in Noth Side of Fredericton,they have a good supply of the new pellets from the new Nova Scotia plant @ $5.00/Bag,but be carefull as there a 30lb bag, not 40,do the math.I did try a bag just to see how they burned,i'd rate then below average for inconsistant lenth,smaller diameter,smaller Bag means more Hassle.


----------



## ShaneR34 (Sep 27, 2009)

gutterboy2ca said:
			
		

> ...he said all the Home Hardwares made a deal with LG a month ago to sell there Product over the Eastern Embers(which i hate BTW)....



Interesting.  I was just Home Hardware the other day and they had a new (at least to me) pellet brand there (along with Eastern Embers) called True Burn from TP Downey and sons.  $5.35 for a 33 pound bag.  Must be different Home Hardwares, different deals.  i would have been tempted to try them if it I didn't have 4 tons of EEs sitting in my garage.  

I'm starting to realize, unfortunately, that the Eastern Embers quality this year isn't the same as last.  I'm finding a fair amount of very long pellets in the mix that my auger doesn't like too much.  They worked great last year and were on par with LGs (in my stove anyway).


----------



## kobalt (Sep 27, 2009)

I haven't seen the LG's here on PEI yet. Are they a good pellet and where are they made?


----------



## samandlillie (Sep 27, 2009)

Gutterboy.In my area, a 2 mile radius, I have seen about 20 mini heat pumps installed in the last year. Fujitsu dealer here is giving a 10 year warranty on product and labour.Last year when it was -20, the unit was still working.Be sure the outside unit is off the ground, mine was sitting on a patio stone and iced up(only complaint).
Wayne in NS


----------



## kobalt (Sep 30, 2009)

I would assume that a heat pmp needs to work through a hot air heating system. Those of us with hot water baseboard would not be able to use such a system.


----------



## xbillyx (Oct 3, 2009)

I paid $5.99/bag last year plus a $25 delivery charge.  Not too bad I don't think.  I still have a lot left from last winter and I'm thinking/hoping it'll last all winter this year.


----------



## kobalt (Oct 5, 2009)

Was that 5.99 per bag plus tax?


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sure it was plus tax or would have worked out to be a more un even amount i'm guessing.Nice to see the price staying at $5.69/Bag this Fall for the LG-Granules(Best on the Market) in my books.Tried 7 brands last year,very satisfied with LG's if ya can get them.And yeah Kobalt,thats $5.69/Bag plus taxes,don,t ya just hate it.........Oh well.


----------



## xbillyx (Oct 5, 2009)

kobalt said:
			
		

> Was that 5.99 per bag plus tax?



Yup, $5.99 plus insane PEI tax.  Why are pellets taxed anyway?  They shouldn't be.  We're purchasing a renewable fuel source.

I saw Eastern Embers at Home Hardware (Stratford) the other day for $6.49 plus tax.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 5, 2009)

For New Brunswickers, the provincial government is looking for input via a web site about the upcoming budget, I put my 2 cents in about pellets being priced so high and then taxed that the money they gave us to help buy the stove thru a grant could be wasted if go back to electricity...maybe a few more comments would help.....


----------



## kobalt (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree that there should be no tax on wood pellets. Things will not be great if PEI goes to the HST. Then we will have to pay 15% tax.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 7, 2009)

right now I am testing out "True-Burn" from T.P. Downey and Sons from Hillsborough ,N.B. So far,I can say they smell really good in the bag.There is a little sawdust in the bag but no more I suppose than the rest. Pellets seem a little smaller in diameter ,though I did not measure them.


----------



## kobalt (Oct 8, 2009)

pete324rocket let us know how they burn and if they burn clean.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 8, 2009)

so far the "clean" part I can't account for but they burn no hotter or no colder than the lignetics and maine woods pellets that have come before them.Not totally scientific but using a magnetic mount thermometer on the front of the stove for comparison. That is good though because in previous tests,the lignetics seemed to be the gold standard for heat.


----------



## peirhead (Oct 8, 2009)

There is no PST on any home heating fuel on PEI at this time...if you paid the 10% then get it back from the store....if PEI goes to a Harmonized tax later then that will be different......Home Depot tried to charge me the PST in the Construction Materials dept but when I asked at the Customer Service Dept they "ammended" the bill so I paid GST (5%) only.......


----------



## kobalt (Oct 8, 2009)

I sure hope that we do not go to the HST here on PEI.


----------



## kobalt (Oct 10, 2009)

Has everyone in the Maritimes got their pellets bought?


----------



## xbillyx (Oct 10, 2009)

kobalt said:
			
		

> Has everyone in the Maritimes got their pellets bought?



I bought a lot last winter and am hoping I have enough to last this winter.  I've got enough through at least March I would guess.

How about you?


----------



## Darren Mac (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, bought them in June from Corrigan's.  Eastern Embers $5.79/bag.


----------



## kobalt (Oct 11, 2009)

I used about 150 bags last winter. I have 164 bags in the garage. I bought them in Kensington at 5.4 per bag plus tax. I should be good for the winter.


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 12, 2009)

couldn,t stand the 4 bags of eastern embers i purchased to test,was so glad when they were gone.only thing worse was the cozy comfy from Kent Bld,and the Maine Woods from across the border,i see Canadian tire has switched from Lignetics(hardwood) to Maine woods(complete trash),see how that works out for them.I personally will stick to LG Granules as long as there available in my area for $5.79/bag.If you really wanna know how your pellet brands stack up against each other,wait till you see the digital Thermometer on sale at Canadian tire and buy one.You won,t be dissapointed.Fire up your stove,let it run on high for 15 mins,then point the thermometer in your heat output tubes,mark it down and also do a second spot,like the front glass.Compare your readings,you'll be amazed at upwards of 200 degree's difference in brands,may be worth a bit more ash to get almost double the heat.just my opinion of course....


----------



## kobalt (Oct 12, 2009)

I would love to try the LG Granules. I have no problem with the Eastern Embers, they are the best of the one that I have used so far. Anyone know who sell the LG's on PEI?


----------



## xbillyx (Oct 12, 2009)

kobalt said:
			
		

> I would love to try the LG Granules. I have no problem with the Eastern Embers, they are the best of the one that I have used so far. Anyone know who sell the LG's on PEI?



I don't think we have much choice on PEI.  I've only seen Eastern Embers and Maine Wood Pellets.  Do you know of any other decent brands?

Eastern Embers worked great for me last year but they're not doing as well this year.  I think it's because I stored them in my basement and it got pretty humid down there.  Oh well.  I'm not about to waste my fuel source.  Once I run out I'll buy a fresh batch and store them better.


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 12, 2009)

For anyone shopping for Pellets in the PEI area, jump on kijiji and do a search on pellets under PEI, theres an ad on there someone making them local, peice $5.99/Bag, pic of pellets looks decent, little longer then i prefere but might be an alternative, just letting you know..


----------



## peirhead (Oct 13, 2009)

I think Gutterboy is referring to Paul Lawson of Lawson Mills  cell #(902) 940-7717


----------



## kobalt (Oct 13, 2009)

Tried the Lawson Mills ones last year. Found them very dirty, heat was very good however.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 14, 2009)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> right now I am testing out "True-Burn" from T.P. Downey and Sons from Hillsborough ,N.B. So far,I can say they smell really good in the bag.There is a little sawdust in the bag but no more I suppose than the rest. Pellets seem a little smaller in diameter ,though I did not measure them.



The Maine woods pellets burn hotter-and would be my selection over true-burn,though I am sad not to support a local supplier.Both are the same price at the moment,although it was one year ago that Crappy tire had their sale on at 4.99 a bag,so I am gambling a bit. As for ashes, all about the same...ashes are dirty.-my onions in my garden love them.


----------



## kobalt (Oct 20, 2009)

I have already burnt as many pellets as I did last year in October. Last year in Oct I burnt 4 bags. I have already burnt that many this Oct already. How about everyone else.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep same here have used more bags so far this month than all of October of last year


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Oct 21, 2009)

gutter i cant say i found LG better that eastern embers they are close though. every stove gonna be different  . comfy cozy are the lowest heat of all the pellets in the maritimes in my opinon.probably why kent still has them on for $5.99. maine ones not far behind .canadian tire in dartmouth gona take a while to get rid of them at $6.49 and $6.99 at one store. . i just got back from bangor maine and they were $5.49 and $5.69  sale price reg prices seem to be$5.99 as of tues oct 13. some stores had 2-3 brands to chose from one had at least 4 differnt brands .yes pellet producers are getting like oil companies  greedy!


----------



## peirhead (Oct 21, 2009)

kobalt said:
			
		

> Tried the Lawson Mills ones last year. Found them very dirty, heat was very good however.



Last year they purchased bulk pellets and repackaged them, I understand now they have purchased their own mill and now are producing the pellets themselves...not sure where they are getting their feedstock or if it is hardwood, softwood or a mix.

Maybe their quality will be better now...


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 22, 2009)

domac in riverview has eastern embers for 5.99 a bag for 70 or more....deals on lesser amounts  6.49  and 6.29


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 22, 2009)

Weibs Hardware in Centerville NB, still got the best Price here so far at $5.69/Bag LG-Granules(by the pallet)20 or so Pallets in stock.Did a test couple days ago on the Ambience(Hardwood)very impressive Heat Range, but holy crap they were Dirty.Heres the stove after exactly 24 hours Burn on Med Heat with LG's, glass stays 60% cleaner for a little less heat, maybe 30 degree's on Med.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 22, 2009)

I am a gambler and I'm holding out for better.There are lots of pellets around (I think?) ,so much has changed from last year...someone has got to give. Making me a bit nervous though.


----------



## kobalt (Oct 24, 2009)

If October is any indication of what the winter will be like in the Maritimes we will need to stock upon pellets.


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 24, 2009)

Doesn,t appear to be any shortage of supply though, i asked the dealer Yesterday ,he said all shipments are exactly on time, and they get what they ask for.Looks like approx 20 pallets in all store yards in my area at least.Nice to know we don,t have to Hoard this Fall.


----------



## packrat (Oct 24, 2009)

Would anyone happen to know if the LG Granules are available in Nova Scotia? Sounds like they would be worth a try.

Currently burning Eastern Embers I picked up at Home hardware @ $5.29 a bag. Tried a few bags of the Comfy Cozy once - total crap!
Tried Maine Woods 70% hardwood pellets - pretty good but a lot of ash. Not good enough to justify the price of $6.99 a  bag!

Thanks...


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Packrat, check with a few of your Home Hardware stores,the ones up here in Central NB are pretty much all selling LG's this year as opposed to Eastern Embers.The Dealer i bought my LG's From said Home Hardware made a deal with LG to supply 300 stores this Fall.Not sure how far those 300 stores Span.


----------



## packrat (Oct 24, 2009)

Many thanks for that info. I'll check with my local store. If someone could offer good pellets at a decent price they'd make a ton of money!

Cheers from NS!


----------



## kobalt (Oct 26, 2009)

With the way the fall is starting out pellets may be in short supply this winter. If oil prices keep rising burning pellets may save us some money.


----------



## kobalt (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I doubled the amount of pellets I used in October compared to last October.


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Nov 5, 2009)

rona in halifax is selling LG they have them on for $5.99 regularly. dreaming of 4.69 4.99 again lol. gutterboy lg better than last time i tried i think they are better than eastern embers now.


----------



## gchauvin (Nov 6, 2009)

x96mnn said:
			
		

> They are Eastern Amber made by Shaw, very happy with how they burnt last year.
> 
> 8% rebate is available for a variety of environmentally preferred heating methods in the province of Nova Scotia. The rebate form for me is at the Wood Stove section at Central's. I received it the last two years. THey still had forms there and I took one so I assmue they were for this year and the rebate is still valid.



Hey x96mnn,

can you tell me where I can get more info on the 8% alternative energy rebate 

thanks


----------



## xbillyx (Nov 6, 2009)

I've heard the stock on PEI is good.  We'll see, though.  I'll need to order more come January.

kobalt: I used more this October as well.


----------



## pete324rocket (Nov 6, 2009)

I heard that "True -Burn" brand is going to gear up to make a softwood version of pellets. Also,I am finding that the Maine Woods Pellets do not leave any clinkers in the burn pot...a first for me,and the ash pot is always nearly clean,a real surprise.None of the others I've tried do that.


----------



## gchauvin (Nov 6, 2009)

Kobalt,

This is an informative thread ... was helpful to me. i too would like to see more REAL competition between the pellet suppliers. Price of pellets keeps heading north... 


I'm expecting to get my 3 pallets of pellets (210 bags) tomorrow am (say that real quick many times) .... eastern embers brand by Shaw ... have been using these for last 5-6 years .... in my Quadafire stove. 

Just do the regular cleaning.... and my stove works well with them ... i do intend to try a few bags of the LG from RONA as am curious to see how much hotter those pellets are...

Each year I generally look around and compare prices but unless there is a huge difference most of the time I order them from Payzants Building Supply in Lower sackville ... the price this year is $6.29/bag + tax. Another jump from last year.

Yesterday i saw an ad in the local paper that Kent had their Comfy Cozy brand on sale 15% off at $5.29/bag ..... the sale is on until Nov 15th ... notwithstanding all of the negative comments about this brand I've seen here ... that's a substandial difference ....

My first two calls to Payzants order desk asking about matching the Kent price was "sorry unless they are exactly the same brand, we will not match price" ... So then I contacted the owner/manager at Payzants, told him I was a long time customer, and that i've found a competator brand at $1/bag cheaper ... asked him what he could do to keep my business .... (i have had good luck with these Eastern Embers pellets so was not too keen on jumping to the CC brand) .... the manager was quite professional, he agreed that was a substantial price difference ... however he did say that the feedback he gets is that the eastern embers is a superior product to CC brand ... but he was a good business man, wanted to keep my business .... he came down in price to $5.93 .... said that was the best he could do ...   so that's what i'm paying for this winters pellets.  Thought I share this ... both for those interested in CC brand (sale ends this Sunday !) and also for those interested in the EE brand.


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Nov 6, 2009)

OK, for anyone in the NB area, just tried the New Company out of Keswick area, on Highway 8 towards Stanley, i was pleasantly surprised to find heat output very close to the LG's, Quiter a bit more Ash, and pellet lenth a bit Irregular, don,t think i'd run them in a Harman with Bottom Feed, but should be fine for any top feed augers.
 Price is $5.99/Bag, they appear to be 80% Hardwood/20% softwood mix, just guessing though.


----------



## kobalt (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anybody sell LG Granules on PEI? I would like to try a few bags. Always looking for a better product. Am quite happy with the Eastern Embers though.

Kobalt


----------



## fedtime (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello fellow Maritimers.

I'll be needing a ton of pellets soon (I might get two if the price was right) - about all I can store at one time.

Does anyone know of any deals in or around Nova Scotia?  The best price I've seen on Eastern Embers was at LumberMart in Spryfield - $5.99 per bag if you purchase a pallet; Kents has CC at $5.99 per bag also, but no minimum.  Hard to believe $5.99 is the "best price"...far too expensive, in my opinion.

Many thanks.


----------



## Excell (Dec 13, 2009)

Johnny Reb said:
			
		

> Not sure what the customs duty would be on it. I even looked at Pelletsales.com to see what it would cost to buy thru them if I was willing to buy" 24 pallets" I would be able to get it thru them delivered and all.
> But I'm like you why are the prices so high but I really don't want to wait too long before buying them in case they jack up the prices or there is another shortage.



There should be no duty ,free trade .Just sales tax if you have that .


----------



## Amaralluis (Oct 1, 2011)

Heads up.

Walmart in Sussex had 40lbs pelle bag @ $4.67.
I dont know about the quality but in the bag it says premium pellets.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 1, 2011)

Amaralluis said:
			
		

> Heads up.
> 
> Walmart in Sussex had 40lbs pelle bag @ $4.67.
> I dont know about the quality but in the bag it says *premium* pellets.



AFAIK, They all say premium. I haven't seen any that didn't except the Super Premiums. 

What was the brand name??


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 2, 2011)

I have seen Pennington's at theWalmarts near me. $5 a bag


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 2, 2011)

There seems to be more than one thread on this topic running. I wish we could pick one. see here:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/56705/P132/


----------



## dingees (Oct 2, 2011)

Dingee's Energy Systems in Centreville NB selling for $ 4.49. local made pellets supporting local pellet mill and jobs.seems like every one in the area wait for them to price them and then they follow suit.


----------

